# boost gauge stays at 0-2 PSI all the time



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My stock boost gauge is saying that I am running 0-2 PSI of boost all the time. I know this isn't true because after 3800RPM it's over and we are sucked back into the seat. Does anyone know if this is the little gray boost sensor in the front right of the engine compartment?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

are you still running the stock boost gauge?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah unfortuneatly


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I thought you put that other one you bought in? Your gauge is probably just busted like mine was.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I thought you put that other one you bought in? Your gauge is probably just busted like mine was.


No I was going to buy one but more inportant parts were needed. I'm still using the stock gauge.


----------

